# Looking for remote apprenticeship



## adrianap (Oct 5, 2015)

Can anyone please direct me to a company that offers remote apprenticeship, on-the-ob training for a new graduate? It seems that everyone wants experience but you cant get experience if no one will give you a hand up....Thank you so much.


----------



## algregerson (Oct 5, 2015)

*help*

Hi, I work remotely from home I would be happy to help If you would like. I am in Santee SC. Alison email is agreg29@aol.com. Thanks god bless.


----------



## trinitypp3 (Oct 5, 2015)

*Remote coding*

I live in Rockford, IL and would be interested in learning remote coding.  As an apprentice.  I was called today by a company and because I have had my CPC since 2010 they said I did not qualify.  It is so hard to get your foot in the door when no one is willing to take a chance on you.


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 5, 2015)

Remote will rarely hire if you don't have in office coding experience. Its not about how long you have had your CPC. When you have the A its even tougher. You have to prove you can code independently.


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 5, 2015)

Well look at that. Ask and you shal receive. Paid externship

See the following post for CPC-A

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=128078


----------



## adrianap (Oct 5, 2015)

I sent you an email thank you so much!


----------



## adrianap (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh wow thank you! How amazing are you!


----------



## cfharper (Oct 6, 2015)

AAPC offers a module that will give you a years experience. You have 1 year to complete the module, but you can complete it sooner. In addition they accept your schooling on a case by case basis and it counts as 1 year. This will allow the A to be dropped from your CPC-A certification and counts for 2 years of experience. Call customer service to discuss it with them. I did about 2 or 3 weeks ago.


----------



## virden11@gmail.com (Jan 11, 2021)

SOS!
Can anyone direct me to someone or a company that is willing to hire remote apprenticeship on the job training?  I am currently studying to take the CRC exam in March and I would like to be able to utilize my coding skills.  I also have a CCS credential through AHIMA and a associate degree in billing coding. No experience.  I decided to try CRC because I do have experience in Medicare.  Your help is greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## mj2019 (Jan 12, 2021)

Good evening everyone! I just passed my CPC exam last month. I'm starting to look for an entry level medical coding jobs. Is anyone here can assist or help me? I'd like to practice or apply what I have learned or studied for. Thank you in advance. Stay safe everyone.


----------

